# flashing bios



## kenshiro (Sep 5, 2015)

how do i flash my bios mine is american megatrends i downloaded in emaxx cos its my mobo brand and its in dos i made a flash boot using rufus but it cant boot.. also there is a choice in american megatrends site updating utilities but it says its write protected. what i must do?


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 5, 2015)

First of all, I wouldn't worry about updating the bios unless the update would fix an issue you are currently having with your machine.  Secondly, what is make and model of your pc or model of motherboard if its a custom built pc?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 7, 2015)

Like said, would need to know make/model and Rev number of the motherboard.


----------



## Trebby (Sep 8, 2015)

its an old board of mine emx-a55gm-icafe.. the topic starter is my other account its blocked i think somebody replace the pw.. how do i update bios?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 9, 2015)

The first two are the bios. The first on is the most recent.

http://www.emaxxtech.com/bios/?wpfb_list_page=3


----------



## Trebby (Sep 10, 2015)

i downloaded the files but when i open the dos file it goes error. what i must do?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 10, 2015)

It would help if you told us what the error was.....


----------



## Trebby (Sep 10, 2015)

there is a pop up appears says its error when i open d ami.bat or afudos..


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 10, 2015)

That's still not stating what the error message SAYS.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 10, 2015)

Extract the bios downloaded from here to a thumb drive

http://www.emaxxtech.com/frontpage/emx-a55fm2hd0icafe/#tabs-806-0-2

Enter the bios on restart and there should be a bios update ability in there.  If not go back to desktop and right click on the application called AFUDOS and run as Administrator.

The BIOS update only updates the Agesa, so if all your cores and memory are working, I would simply leave it be.


----------



## Trebby (Sep 12, 2015)

Okedokey said:


> Extract the bios downloaded from here to a thumb drive
> 
> http://www.emaxxtech.com/frontpage/emx-a55fm2hd0icafe/#tabs-806-0-2
> 
> ...



this is not d model of my mobo..

i wanted to flash my board for some reason..

anyway how do i boot using flash disk with the bios files extracted in it to run?


----------



## beers (Sep 12, 2015)

Trebby said:


> i wanted to flash my board *for some reason..*



That's a compelling argument...

If you aren't trying to resolve an issue or add additional CPU support, etc, then there's no point.


----------



## Lm90Rfgb (Sep 22, 2015)

flashing bios needs to be done when a pc gets a virus.. if u scan your pc or reformat or replace your hdd sometimes is not enough in order to get cleaned.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lm90Rfgb said:


> flashing bios needs to be done when a pc gets a virus



Are you kidding me???  YOU DO NOT need to flash the bios when getting infected.  Yeah its possible that the bios can be infected but thats very very rare.   Besides, if everyone did that, do you realize how many dead pc's we would have because the flash went bad?


----------



## Darren (Sep 22, 2015)

Lm90Rfgb said:


> flashing bios needs to be done when a pc gets a virus.. if u scan your pc or reformat or replace your hdd sometimes is not enough in order to get cleaned.



This is very incorrect. You should definitely not be flashing your BIOS as it sounds like you don't even know what you're doing or why.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 22, 2015)

Lm90Rfgb said:


> flashing bios needs to be done when a pc gets a virus.. if u scan your pc or reformat or replace your hdd sometimes is not enough in order to get cleaned.


No.


----------

